
Alan Kay on Why is FP seen as the opposite of OOP rather than an addition to it - Philipp__
https://www.quora.com/Why-is-functional-programming-seen-as-the-opposite-of-OOP-rather-than-an-addition-to-it/answer/Alan-Kay-11?share=1
======
dwenzek
I find this post a bit wordy but interesting. It notably points out well how
the two approaches to deal with the state of a system, using versions or
overwriting it, are in competition since a long time and in various domain of
computer sciences.

Alan also cites a paper about [Worlds: Controlling the Scope of Side
Effects]([http://www.vpri.org/pdf/tr2011001_final_worlds.pdf](http://www.vpri.org/pdf/tr2011001_final_worlds.pdf)).
A hot topic in the functional programming world. That paper makes me remember
that ideas from FP and OO can mutually improve (an idea well developed in this
short video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSmkqocn0oQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSmkqocn0oQ).

